# white sublimation Toner?



## ludicrousman (Oct 1, 2010)

i just read something about white sublimation Toner. what the heck? does this work? has anyone used it? i went to a few seminars at ISS and several experts said dye sub on dark garments will never happen. what am i missing here?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

white is not really a color in sublimation...and I do not know of any white toner (which would be in a laser printer) for sublimation. No...I don't think you are missing anything...


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

To use a black shirt for sublimation you need 100% polester shirt then 1 gal of bleach. bleach the shirt white then you can use it for sublimation.


----------



## ludicrousman (Oct 1, 2010)

ha! Thats funny. This is what I saw: White Sublimation Laser Toner!
I called him up and you have to have 2 printers (laser)
You print color then white then color again all on the same paper then transfer. Any one try this?


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

You might want to pose your question on DSSI There have been some users of this white toner product there.

Doug


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You are building a white base.
It is not sublimation but interesting.
Stay tuned.


----------



## dt (Aug 12, 2007)

David,

Could share with us or comment on THE FUTURE OF SUBLIMATION
Is the're r & d in white or new ink or new coating or smaller direct to garment printer (with sub ink) or something else ?

I'm sure a lot of people wants to know....

P.S. i decide to not start a new thread but tell me if i'm wrong ...

DT


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we use sublaflock from johnson plastics to do cotton, gotta cut it but it works great. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I have seen and tested some interesting products.
Like easy ways to sublimate to cotton.

I have seen white toner that could provide
a base for transfer paper.

The issue is ease of use and success.

I do think that there will be a few big advances
in transfer paper this year.

Sublimation might be a part.

People like you really come up with many
Exciting innovations.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

ludicrousman said:


> This is what I saw: White Sublimation Laser Toner!





ludicrousman said:


> I called him up and you have to have 2 printers (laser)
> You print color then white then color again all on the same paper then transfer. Any one try this?​


I looked at the website and it looks very interesting. Any forum members tried this particular process out? I noticed the supported printers are 8.5"x11"

I also wonder what it costs for a full page to go through both printers? 

Has Conde David tried this particular system out?

Very curious....

Ray


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I did several years ago.
It was difficult and inconsistent.

Stay tuned for advances in this area.


----------



## sublial (Mar 24, 2011)

You print better on COTTON then polyester because the dyes in the cotton don,t run as does the dyes in 50/50 or polyester. 
You can transfer to poly but you need to cut the dwell time back so it doesn,t bleed to much.
Sublial
AL La Costa


----------

